# Rock modules



## JimA (Nov 7, 2009)

I had some cut up background psc laying around and added them to the back of the tank, gave it more of that cave look.. Enjoy!


----------



## JimA (Nov 7, 2009)

Should add, I had to remove 19 fish I thought were Kasanga Rainbows but turned out to be either Ilaangi/hybrid mix or some kind of sp red variant of tropheus. So I am back to the original 33 Kasanga red rainbows that I started with, almost 3 years old now. Some breeding going on but have only produced 3 or 4 fry now. Just letting nature take it's course..


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I have a really old browser, but all I can see is a black rectangle instead of a pic?

Never mind, I can see the pic in compatibility view, LOL.


----------



## ozman (Sep 7, 2012)

wow, that looks awesome, a big 5 stars and :thumb: from me. i love it!


----------



## cichlid-gal (Apr 27, 2012)

Those look great Jim!


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Dangit Jim! You just make everyone want a bigger tank! It looks epic, as usual.


----------



## JimA (Nov 7, 2009)

Iggy Newcastle said:


> Dangit Jim! You just make everyone want a bigger tank! It looks epic, as usual.


 Heck, I want a bigger tank!! :lol: Pretty sure this is bout as big as I will ever have though.. Unless of course I win the lottery, then "she" can't say anything about it. :dancing:

Thanks though guys and gal.. :wink:


----------

